# Southern Ohio Dog & Game



## DaveWW00 (May 31, 2010)

Curious if there are any members of Southern Ohio Dog & Game on here that can let me know what day the big stag is this july? i want to make sure i dont plan anything else that weekend. I went to the website but now it asks for a username/password and the member we usually bu tickets from is out of town right now. Thanks!


----------

